# My internet status is "Walled Garden" it wasn't last week...



## aSILENTfire (Mar 9, 2012)

The family just got home from visiting relatives for Thanksgiving. We returned home to find our smoke/gas alarms going off and our internet disconnected. Our CenturtyLink ZyXEL PK5001Z router displayed the internet light as RED, so I pushed the reset button on the back and it went to orange.

Here is the connection status taken from my routers page:

CenturyLink DSL:
CONNECTED
Internet:
WALLED GARDEN

I've never seen this before, and I have Googled "walled garden" and I don't like the sound of it. How can I get out?


----------



## aSILENTfire (Mar 9, 2012)

BOO!


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

It means your computer has a virus. You have to get it cleaned, and then work with CenturyLink to get your normal access back.
http://www.centurylink.com/Pages/AboutUs/Legal/InternetServiceManagement/


----------



## aSILENTfire (Mar 9, 2012)

AtlasG said:


> It means your computer has a virus. You have to get it cleaned, and then work with CenturyLink to get your normal access back.
> http://www.centurylink.com/Pages/AboutUs/Legal/InternetServiceManagement/


I wish I could give you a thumbs up, thank you.


----------

